# Knoten für Schlagschnur/Hauptschnur



## Borgon (6. Juni 2002)

Hallo!Weiss jemand eine Internetadresse,wo genau mit Bildern der Bund eines zuverlässigen Knoten zum Verbinden von Haupt-und Schlagschnur gezeigt wird?Danke schonmal :q


----------



## masch1 (7. Juni 2002)

Hi Ich nehm immer die Knotenlosen Schnurverbinder halten super fest
Aber ich helf dir gerne suchen du meinst doch den Doppelten-Clinsch-Knoten oder ;+


----------



## Borgon (7. Juni 2002)

Kann sein dass der so heisst.Habe bis jetzt noch nicht mit Schlagschnur gefischt.Aber Knotenloser Schnurverbinder hört sich auch gut an,was kann man darunter verstehen?


----------



## masch1 (7. Juni 2002)

Hi hab da ne Seite mit guten Animationen gefundenHier klicken ich such noch weiter :q


----------



## masch1 (7. Juni 2002)

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut es wird meistens der Blutknoten verwendet


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Juni 2002)

@ Borgon

So wie du gefragt hast willst du eine schlagschnur vor deiner Hauptschnur binden ?????? wenn ja dann benutze den Knoten den du benutzt um einen Öhrhaken anzubinden, erst den einen knoten fast fertig machen und dann die schlagschnur durch die öse und den gleichen Knoten schön Nass machen mit spucke und festziehen enden abschneiden und mit sekunden Kleber einen kleinen tropfen drauf evtl. kannst du ihn auch mit nagellack umziehen, damit er nicht in den Ringen hängen bleibt.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a 

Ps: glaube doch er heist Blutknoten.

Die animation ist zwar nicht schlecht doch die Knoten sind für Boote zum festmachen glaub ich.


----------



## Pete (7. Juni 2002)

Jau, das sind eher seemännische Knoten...
Das mit dem Blutknoten ist schon richtig...muss möglichst exakt ausgeführt werden und beim Zusammenziehen schön gleichmäßig länglich geformt werden, damit er beim Wurf möglichst ungehindert von der Rolle und durch die Ringe geht...Enden exakt abschneiden, sind sonst lästige Hindernisse...
Den Knotenlosverbinder kannst du natürlich für die Schlagschnur nicht verwenden... er ist lediglich als Übergang zum Wirbel gedacht und entwickelt worden, weil die Knoterei mit Geflochtener problematischer ist und schon etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit erfordert...


----------



## masch1 (7. Juni 2002)

Hi 
ich dachte da eher an eine Loop to Loop Verbindung
ich bin von einer Fliegenmontage ausgegangen Sorry


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juni 2002)

Moin!
Wie wäre es denn hiermit?


----------



## masch1 (7. Juni 2002)

#6 dem ist nicht Hinzuzufügen Klasse #6


----------



## Borgon (7. Juni 2002)

Alles klar,herzlichen Dank an alle#6  :q


----------



## hsobolewski (7. Juni 2002)

Hallo.
Es gibt aber auch einen ganz einfachen Knoten. Ich selber habe ihn erst durch das Karpfenfischen kennen gelehrnt. Und zwar: In die Hauptschnur eine einfache Schlaufe legen. Dann mit der Schlagschnur einmal durch die oese viermal um die beiden Hauptschnurteile wickeln und wieder genauso durch das Oer zurück. Ein wennig Spucke und anziehen. Haelt bomben fest.


----------



## Keule (7. Juni 2002)

Hallo Helmut,

genau der Knoten ist auch mein Favorit. Benutze ihn auch in der Brandung. Der hält alles aus und ist auch mit kalten Fingern ganz einfach zu binden.

Gruß Keule


----------



## Bondex (8. Juni 2002)

*nicht Blutknoten*

Der Knoten heißt nicht Blutknoten sonder Bloodknoten und ist weniger gut als sein Name. er Hat nur etwa 75 % Tragfestigkeit. Es gibt wesentlich bessere Verbindungen

Björni


----------



## Franky (8. Juni 2002)

Moin Bondex,

wenn schon, dann solltest Du komplett ins Englische übersetzen, und das Ding &quot;Blood-Knot&quot; nennen.  Manche nennen es auch &quot;Clinch-Knot&quot;.
Es ist und bleibt aber immer noch das gleiche wie der &quot;Blutknoten&quot;, an den der oben genannte Schlagschnurknoten ansetzt.


----------

